
The One Piece of Advice to Help Engineers Negotiate a Better Employment Package - rb212nyc
My company helps senior engineers negotiate job offers they have received.  We&#x27;ve been doing this for a number of years, and if there&#x27;s one piece of advice I can give you when negotiating a job offer you&#x27;ve received...and again, this is really geared towards senior level talent (though it can be as applicable down the food chain too)...it&#x27;s this - be reasonable in what you ask for and approach the process being completely prepared to walk away if things don&#x27;t move sufficiently in the desired direction.  Nothing allows you to negotiate from a place of confidence more than a willingness to walk away if you&#x27;re not happy with an offer or the negotiation process.<p>While there is a ton of nuance involved in a good, comprehensive, negotiation, everything flows from this one premise.<p>Why? Because it&#x27;s a seller&#x27;s market. There are WAY too many tech needs and far too few truly talented engineers to fill those rolls.  This means that there is another opportunity around the corner if this one doesn&#x27;t work out.<p>Be dispassionate, be reasonable, be comprehensive but most of all, be willing to walk away.<p>Good luck out there!
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.10xagentondemand.com&#x2F;
======
godelmachine
Do you mean we should also have one or two more offers at hand to build up
that confidence?

~~~
rb212nyc
Having multiple offers is helpful in negotiating from a place of confidence.
But what I really mean is that one should not make a negotiation a life or
death experience. You're in an in demand field, know that, understand that and
even if you have no competitive offers, be willing to walk away from the offer
you do have if you're not able to massage it into the kind of shape that would
make you feel comfortable working for that company. Be dispassionate in the
negotiation. Treat it as if you're negotiating for a friend who could either
take or leave the job. The more you get invested in working for this company,
the less strength and resolve you'll have in negotiating.

Good luck!

~~~
godelmachine
Thanks mate!

------
chi_eze
I totally agree with this point. However, to do so, one must be armed with
choices.

~~~
rb212nyc
My point is that if you're at the top of your game in tech, you always have
choices. Yes, if you're starting out you'll have less leverage to negotiate no
matter what. But even in those circumstances, if you're resolved to walk if
things don't move at least a little in your favor, it gives you great strength
no matter what. Having options, and competitive offers is always preferable
but not a requirement to employ this strategy. As I mention in another answer,
treat the negotiation as if you're doing it on behalf of a friend who has
given you carte blanch to kill the deal if it doesn't improve. Be
dispassionate - the more you get wrapped up and invested in making the deal
work, the less leverage and strength you'll present in the negotiation.

As I said in the initial post, you should always be considerate and
reasonable, but be firm in what's most important to you.

Good luck!

